# Eclipse-Projekt, inkl. externe jars und Bilderordner zu jar?



## Guest (27. Nov 2007)

Hallo,

wie kann ich ein Eclipse Projekt, mit dem ganzen Inhalt (externe jar's und Bildordner) zu einer ausführbaren jar packen ?

Habe es mit "Fat Jar" versucht, externe jar's werden zwar mit verpackt, aber nicht der Bildordner im Projekt.


----------



## Wildcard (27. Nov 2007)

Die Resources müssen im Classpath liegen, da sie später vom Classloader gefunden werden müssen.
Sobald du sie in den Classpath aufgenommen hast, müsste Eclipse sie auch in den binary build aufnehmen.


----------



## Guest (27. Nov 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort,


wie füge ich den Ordner in Classpath auf ?

Über Jaba Build Path habe ich bei Sources und Order und Export den Bildordner angelegt. Anschließend mit FatJar eine .jar erstellt. 

Habe es entpackt, und sehe da, die Bilder waren zwar drin, aber ohne den Ordner..

Im Code greife ich auf die Bilder mit dem Ordnernamen zu.. Deswegen werden die IconPics beim Aufruf der jar-Datei nicht angezeigt.

Wie kann ich es umgehen.


----------



## Guest (27. Nov 2007)

Ok, hat sich erledigt...

Danke


----------

